# Independent Publishers Book Awards 2014



## Paradox 99 (May 12, 2014)

Hi all,

I'd mentioned on here last year (September) that my novel 'The Beasts of Upton Puddle' was launched. Well, I heard the good news last week that it won the Fantasy category at the IPPYs!! 

Obviously, I'm chuffed about that, but especially wanted to mention it here, as this is where it really all began for me.

Here's the link...
2014 winners


----------



## mosaix (May 12, 2014)

Well done, Paradox! Congratulations!


----------



## Curt Chiarelli (May 13, 2014)

Paradox 99 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'd mentioned on here last year (September) that my novel 'The Beasts of Upton Puddle' was launched. Well, I heard the good news last week that it won the Fantasy category at the IPPYs!!
> 
> ...




Congratulations are in order! Well done!


----------



## millymollymo (May 13, 2014)

Congratulations! I hope there is much alcohol and cake involved in your celebrations.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (May 13, 2014)

Well done!


----------



## Brian G Turner (May 13, 2014)

Congratulations.


----------



## Boneman (May 13, 2014)

Brilliant, must be a fantastic feeling. Well done you!!


----------



## ctg (May 13, 2014)

Congratulations


----------



## Stephen Palmer (May 13, 2014)

Very well done!


----------



## Susan Boulton (May 13, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## Ursa major (May 13, 2014)

Congratulations and Well Done.


----------



## TheDustyZebra (May 13, 2014)

Awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## crystal haven (May 13, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## alchemist (May 13, 2014)

Well done!


----------



## JoanDrake (May 14, 2014)

millymollymo said:


> Congratulations! I hope there is much alcohol and cake involved in your celebrations.




Congratulations, and have some rum cake, without the cake.


May this be one among several


----------



## chopper (May 14, 2014)

much applause! well worth shouting about


----------



## Paradox 99 (May 17, 2014)

Thanks everyone, I do miss this place.
Sadly I seem to have less and less time these days to do anything much more than the occasional lurking.


----------

